

Olympic Games and the tricky science of telling men from women - peterwwillis
http://articles.latimes.com/2012/jul/30/science/la-sci-olympics-gender-20120730

======
roguecoder
Are women with high testosterone allowed to compete in men's events? If so, I
wonder how this will interact with ski jumping, where women reliably out-
perform men. If not, the Olympics are excluding a lot of people just because
they can't define "woman" or "man" in any sort of intellectually-consistent
fashion.

